# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  pre-work out meal..how long before training?

## Venum

Sometimes I am on a very tight schedule and manage to throw down a big pre-work out meal about a half hour before actually lifting...is this too soon? I have about 100 grams of carbs from oatmeal, and a can of tuna,cottage cheese, whey, it varies. just wondering if my timing is ok..thanks guys

----------


## sooners04

I just time it out as if I were eating every 2-3 hours. My workout usually runs about 1 hour maybe a little less. So I eat about 1.5-2 hours before.

----------


## sooners04

I just time it out as if I were eating every 2-3 hours. My workout usually runs about 1 hour maybe a little less. So I eat about 1.5-2 hours before.

----------


## DNoMac

Doesn't seem like your giving yourself enough time to digest. I would either eat it earlier, or eat a smaller pro/carb meal. If I ate something like that before a workout (especially my leg workout today) I'd def throw that shvt back up

----------


## Kale

I try and have a protein shake with oatmeal about two hours before, but even then its in danger of comming back sometimes

----------


## hauss man

i usually take about 20g of whey and 30g of carbs like oats or mashed potatoes right before

----------


## sooners04

I have whey and natty peanut butter for my pre-workout meal.

----------


## novastepp

i try to eat an hour or so beforehand.

----------


## CENADICT

> Sometimes I am on a very tight schedule and manage to throw down a big pre-work out meal about a half hour before actually lifting...is this too soon? I have about 100 grams of carbs from oatmeal, and a can of tuna,cottage cheese, whey, it varies. just wondering if my timing is ok..thanks guys


i eat approx 1.5hrs before training - otherwise beware of Flactuance  :Smilie:

----------


## mwolffey

> I have whey and natty peanut butter for my pre-workout meal.



ditto :Wink/Grin:

----------


## 1buffsob

All I usually need is an hour, considering the meal is not too large.

1buffsob

----------


## lc1987

> I have whey and natty peanut butter for my pre-workout meal.


ineteresting.... i use to do the same thing but i switch to oats and whey pre workout because i remeber giants, you know the moderator, talking about how you should not have a pro/fat meal pre workout because the fat slows down the absorbtion protein therefore, you would use the protein for energy.

----------


## mitch911

i like a big meal chicken breast and rice and brocoli 80g carbs 50g prot about 1.5 hrs before training is 45-1hr come home and its 80g oats 50g whey

----------

